# Twitch plays....Dark Souls.



## SternRitter (Aug 14, 2015)

This won't end well...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Naruto (Aug 14, 2015)

SternRitter said:


> This won't end well...



This won't end at all.

Like, at all. This will not work.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 14, 2015)

Naruto said:


> This won't end at all.
> 
> Like, at all. This will not work.



Honestly, It would be a worthy achievement if they manage to get past the 1st instance of the asylum demon.


----------



## lacey (Aug 14, 2015)

This is going to be amazing.


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2015)

wow

just wow


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2015)

rolling into the fat prologue demon for 24 hours


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2015)

Terrible idea.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 14, 2015)

watching it now; amazing!


----------



## Naruto (Aug 15, 2015)

They went into the menus and changed the keybinds


----------



## Eki (Aug 15, 2015)

Such cancer


----------



## lacey (Aug 15, 2015)

They really like rolling into walls.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 15, 2015)

Naruto said:


> This won't end at all.
> 
> Like, at all. This will not work.



qft                             .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 15, 2015)

This is the way the world ends.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 15, 2015)

It's a lot funnier as an abstract.

Pokemon was enjoyable (until they introduced that stupid democracy shit) because the game is so simple and not action based; this just looks frustrating in the worst way.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 15, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if the vast majority of the players gave up after a few hours.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 15, 2015)

The audience has already halved since the first day.


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2015)

No surprise there.  This isn't a game that suits Twitch plays.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 20, 2015)

They actually beat the asylum demon. Holy shit...


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, because they're playing it frame-by-frame.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd still consider that an achievement tbh.


----------

